
Skype web is now blocked in Firefox - r3bl
https://www.reddit.com/r/firefox/comments/aw1umv/skype_web_is_now_blocked_in_firefox/
======
intsunny
The headline is misleading because this only applies to the Skype Preview.

I've confirmed the block and the fact that it actually works in Firefox:
[https://imgur.com/a/4pdKsAn](https://imgur.com/a/4pdKsAn)

------
xenreal
Now it fully blocked.

